# 4 bore shotshells



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

This is a follow-up to the thread about 8 bores. Since I was able to find a modern 4 bore, I wonder where one could find the ammo or the components.
Obviously, from those videos on the other thread, someone knows.
Pete


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

If the KDFWR would legalise the 8 or even the 4 gauge shotgun for hunting, I would definatley be in the Turkey woods this spring with one. Who said 3 1/2 12 ga, and 3 1/2 10 ga was enough. You don't just want to kill a turkey, you want to turn his neck and head into jelly.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

did anyone say u werent alowed to shoot a turkey with an 8ga? its a no no for waterfowl, but nowhere in my PA hunting regs does it say anything about the gauge for turkeys. look n see.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

KY regs do, get on fw.ky.gov and click on hunting regulations.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

You'll shoot your eye out kid. :wink:


----------

